# what is your favourite racing game?



## hunkojunk34540 (Nov 10, 2008)

what is your favourite racing game


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Outrun..........Looking for LAN racing for Outrun 2006 C2C for ps2.


----------



## hunkojunk34540 (Nov 10, 2008)

oh one of mine is need for speed high stakes


----------



## kdaniell (Feb 20, 2009)

Forza Motorsport 2, can't wait for 3.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Juiced 2 hot import nights for xbox 360, thats about the only racing game ive played though


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nfs...highstakes,hot pursuit,and GTA.


----------



## KidTDragon (Apr 22, 2009)

Ridge Racer


----------



## WickedKlown (Jul 25, 2006)

ATV Off-road fury 1-4


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

They are old, but the Rat Bag dirt racing games are awesome. Dirt racing is my most favorite, so these are right up my allet.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Gran Turismo is my favorite. 
I won't even buy a PS3 until 5 comes out. 
Chris


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

Gran Turismo 2 and 3 hands down were my favorite, now the most fun was Burnout Takedown...............O M G!!! love that game


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

My favorite will always be DTR2. I like the mod cars in particular.


----------



## GRT99s (Feb 20, 2007)

*RFactor v12.55*

For the guys that like the Ratbag series of games or even the Sierra Papyrus Nascar sims or Hasbro's Nascar Heat have you looked into RFactor? 
RFactor is not new to the Sim Racing world...it's been out since 05 but has steadily become one of the best online racing experience's for the avid racer in all of us with over 2,000 online servers.
This sim has all kinds of mods (100 or more) that the racing community have made to accommodate each and every aspect of racing, from Dirt Factor Latemodels, SBS Latemodels, HarFactor Latemodels, Open Wheel Modifieds, Sprint Cars, 600cc Mini Sprints, Go Carts, Street Stocks and a few more...for the avid Asphalt Racer there is VHR Nascar which has the COT (Car of Tomorrow) CTS Trucks and the Nation Wide Tour (Busch cars) utilizing the Ford, Chevrolet, and Toyota, Winston Cup Aero88 cars (Cars from 1988 without restrictor plates) utilizing all car makes from that era, Onroad raceing with all types of cars example Indy and F1, GTP mods, There is a Rally Car mod, there is also a mod for Stadium Offroad racing, check out these site's for all the mods.
http://www.rfactor.net/ - This is the MAIN Rfactor Sim Site where you can purchase the Full Game or just download the demo.
*"YOU WILL NEED TO REGISTER WITH THESE SITES TO BE ABLE TO DOWNLOAD ANY FILES---DON'T WORRY IT'S FREE!"*
http://www.rfactorcentral.com/ - This is the main RFactor site where all the different mods are found, track files, car files etc. etc....
http://www.vhracing.net/ - This is the main Nascar Sim that everyone is using.
http://www.sbsracing.net/ - This is where you get the SBS Latemodels and the Crate Latemodel, Sprints and Open Wheel Modifieds + tracks. (There are 6 Chassis available to drive: Rocket, GRT, Rayburn, Bloomquist, Victory Circle, and Swartz each chassis has different handling characteristics similar to the real cars.) 

RFactor is not available at any store., it is only available online for $39.99 or less! Check out Ebay and search for Rfactor v12.55 
The *MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS* for this game are as follows:
1.4ghz processor
Windows 98SE, ME, 2000, XP32 and 64bit, Vista 32 and 64bit
512mb ram
Geforce 4 4200 or Radeon 9200 with 128mb of video ram
DirectX 9.0c
2.0gb of hard drive space for installation
To be able to turn on all graphics to *FULL* and play the game the way it was intended you need to have equivalent to or above: 2.6ghz processor, 2gb of ram, Geforce 8600 256mb of video ram or better....also if you are using a Dual Core CPU and it is capatiable with a 64bit OS then you will see a performance gain (Windows XP or Vista64)

Also when playing ONLINE if your PC has the "minimum specs" it is not unusual to have to turn down "special effect's" and or "track textures" to get the game to play smooth. this epically is true for the dirt racing mods.

This sim is very good and very realistic and is more CPU than video dependant
give it a try if you are a avid sim racer...you won't be disappointed there is something available for everyone's taste

For the Dirt Late Model guys go to www.youtube.com and type in search for SBS Latemodels or Dirt Factor (note: SBS Latemodels and HarFactor Latemodels are the latest mods for dirt racing) and check out some videos of online races also type in Dirty White Boys Racing this team is officially sponsored by Lucas Oil and Dirt on Dirt.com they have 50 lap online sanctioned events every Wednesday night.


----------



## chriszamac (Mar 14, 2006)

need for speed most wanted


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

ARCA sim racing for PC

We run a league on Thursday nights.

You can find it at www.simfactory.com

You need a good wheel though.

Info for the league is found at www.openspeedway.net
We run ARCA and Nr2003


----------



## crazzycat (Oct 8, 2009)

Need for speed Wanted
---------
...With love to myspace glitter graphics...


----------



## dwhite1970 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nascar Racing 2003 is still the best sim racing on the net.
Even though sierra doesn't support it anymore and shut their servers down there are plenty of places to race with some good guys.
I race at www.blazinpedals.com we race 5-6 nights a week.
Sunday is Nascar cot's, Monday we race a superspeedway series in cot cars, Tuesday is aero 88 racing, wednesday is camping world trucks(they even look like 09 trucks), Thursday we used to race a super late model short track series, friday we race IRL cars..
Come check us out.
If you don't have the game just ask and we can get it to you for free.


----------



## Mike5413 (Oct 21, 2004)

For computer...grand pre legends with all the updates possible .....For xbox360 its..pure...and you cant forget nascar 98 for that great sound track! lol


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yo Bitches*

Slot cars! Fucking A! :thumbsup:


----------

